# Love the Fall bite



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

In my opinion, the best bite of the year is now. Nothing compares to when the bass are on a feeding frenzy preparing for Winter. Started off throwing jigs and worms, and caught a couple of dinks. Switched to a spinnerbait, and over the last few days, probably caught over 60lbs. Wife caught her big one on a chatterbait. Way too much fun!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow awesome posts, is that a central ohio lake, ive been waiting to replica some of my last years fall bite success and it hasnt happened yet, think ill be able to get out twice this week i hope. congrats on the nice bass!!!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Good pics... Nice bass...


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

It's just West of Mansfield. Sunday and Monday, it was lights out. Tuesday they completely shut down. Bass can be a pretty good indicator of a change in weather.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

what am I doing wrong?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!:at-wits-end:


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

wtrprfr1 said:


> It's just West of Mansfield. Sunday and Monday, it was lights out. Tuesday they completely shut down. Bass can be a pretty good indicator of a change in weather.


Well the next time you fish it, pick me up. I'll buy the beverages ect..,. !!!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Seapro, good stuff. I'm partial to Budweiser.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

wtrprfr1 said:


> Seapro, good stuff. I'm partial to Budweiser.



I prefer Heineken but if you want the cheap stuff........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the hawgs, Hopefully i'll be doing some bassin this weekend.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish! Im jealous.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

apparently I'm not doing anything right this fall. I was lead to believe bass swam south for the winter already...

Also, Heinekin isn't cheap stuff? Since when? Geez, I must be totally out of it...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

everyone i knew said that bass fishing was so great in the fall....WTF! I never fished for bass in the fall til now but everybody isnt exactly tearing them up are they? . I feel like I was hyped up for nothing...fall bite is slow and painful


----------

